# Steinhstchee 4/1/13



## jkaviation (Apr 1, 2013)

Water is clear.a bit cool though.65degrees.3person limit of trout (3) over20".best fish caught in 2-3 feet on moving tides.redfish are running but all small. No keepers .threw back a dozen or so. 1 flounder on gulp.
Another report tomorrow .


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 1, 2013)

jkaviation said:


> Water is clear.a bit cool though.65degrees.3person limit of trout (3) over20".best fish caught in 2-3 feet on moving tides.redfish are running but all small. No keepers .threw back a dozen or so. 1 flounder on gulp.
> Another report tomorrow .


That's 5 degrees warmer than we had saturday at Keaton. What were they hitting?


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 4, 2013)

*Day 2 in the Hatch*

much clearer weather, temps got up to 85, winds lay about 1 pm, tides started picking up and coming in about 3pm, and we were sitting in my trout /red hole waiting on the fish which didn't take long.
Here is a few pics from Mon and tuesday.

the water in the 4-7 feet range is a bit too cool, i saw it as low as 55, but up in the secret hole's(don't ask) it was up to 65 and thats where the big trout and reds came to meet my cooler.


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 4, 2013)

*@ hit n miss*

most trout came on gulp, but my brother bought some lure we called the 11-99 because some guide in the HAG told him it worked, it cost $11.99 so there's the reason for the nick name, it caught nothing but big trout.
dont remember what its called and we went back in that eve to buy another one and they were all gone..

Some trout on pin fish and all reds on thunders


----------



## ZS7MM08 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice Red and great looking Trout!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 4, 2013)

jkaviation said:


> most trout came on gulp, but my brother bought some lure we called the 11-99 because some guide in the HAG told him it worked, it cost $11.99 so there's the reason for the nick name, it caught nothing but big trout.
> dont remember what its called and we went back in that eve to buy another one and they were all gone..
> 
> Some trout on pin fish and all reds on thunders



That was probably a Paul Brown. They cost that much some places. Was the lure squishy?


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 6, 2013)

*@ Hit N Miss*

Yes , squishy long like a 6'' eel and has a single treble hook, kinda brownish and shiny


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 6, 2013)

That sounds like one version of it.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 16, 2013)

jkaviation said:


> much clearer weather, temps got up to 85, winds lay about 1 pm, tides started picking up and coming in about 3pm, and we were sitting in my trout /red hole waiting on the fish which didn't take long.
> Here is a few pics from Mon and tuesday.
> 
> the water in the 4-7 feet range is a bit too cool, i saw it as low as 55, but up in the secret hole's(don't ask) it was up to 65 and thats where the big trout and reds came to meet my cooler.



Hey mannnnnn! Don't be so stingy! Give up the location.


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 16, 2013)

@ DR Hunter ...OK, OK OK, I will tell you... I caught every single one of them right over there in that spot by the oak tree thats leaning a bit to the right from the hurricaine that blew it down and washed it away about 10 years ago,but now there is a rock that sunk there and I find the rock by looking for the bird that used to sit in the tree that blew away in the hurricaine.  You shouldn't have any problem finding it now. Good luck!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 17, 2013)

jkaviation said:


> @ DR Hunter ...OK, OK OK, I will tell you... I caught every single one of them right over there in that spot by the oak tree thats leaning a bit to the right from the hurricaine that blew it down and washed it away about 10 years ago,but now there is a rock that sunk there and I find the rock by looking for the bird that used to sit in the tree that blew away in the hurricaine.  You shouldn't have any problem finding it now. Good luck!



Wow. Aren't we a bit touchy about our numbers.


----------



## jkaviation (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 17, 2013)

jkaviation said:


>


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Apr 17, 2013)

Great post, nice fish... I have never checked out those lures you are talking about but I know Mirrolures are a great lures which it looks like there made from.


----------

